# Who wants to guess?



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Another hen I picked up. Since I got my new hens I started getting an olive colored egg! What breed do you think she is?


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Easter egger.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

its nice whatever it is.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Easter Egger


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Olive egger. Americana? Not sure if that's the correct spelling.


----------

